# 'Global Warming' is broken (up here)!



## Poimen (Mar 7, 2007)

I am living in central Alberta. It has been nothing but cold and snow since I arrived about two months ago. Does anyone have any idea as to how I could fix global warming? 

Seriously, this is the most snow and cold weather in years (as far as the locals are concerned).


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fix global warming, hmm......  

I got it! Use more hairspray! Yeah that's it get everyone you know to use aquanet.


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2007)

I heard that there were a few global warming events/conferences that were canceled due to severe snowstorms...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> I heard that there were a few global warming events/conferences that were canceled due to severe snowstorms...



Now that's funny.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 7, 2007)

Actually I believe that Global Warming advocates admit to a scientific paradox where Global Warming causes severe cold.

Has anyone seen the movie The Day After Tomorrow? It is a leftist political agenda type movie dedicated to the idea of an increase in climate temperature that will cause a new ice age.

Also note the uncanny amount of deadly storms and Tornandos this year.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 7, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Actually I believe that Global Warming advocates admit to a scientific paradox where Global Warming causes severe cold.
> 
> Has anyone seen the movie The Day After Tomorrow? It is a leftist political agenda type movie dedicated to the idea of an increase in climate temperature that will cause a new ice age.
> 
> Also note the uncanny amount of deadly storms and Tornandos this year.




Interesting how those alarmists want to have it both ways all of the time.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 7, 2007)

Wasn't the "big thing" in the 70's a coming ice age? That was "sound science" back then. Now it's Al Gore and an Inconvenient Truth.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 7, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Actually I believe that Global Warming advocates admit to a scientific paradox where Global Warming causes severe cold.
> 
> Has anyone seen the movie The Day After Tomorrow? It is a leftist political agenda type movie dedicated to the idea of an increase in climate temperature that will cause a new ice age.
> 
> Also note the uncanny amount of deadly storms and Tornandos this year.


The Day After Tomorrow was a hilarious movie. I enjoyed it by rooting for the weather against the truly silly human characters.

It was also cool for the following exchange in the library when everything in New York is a huge ice cube.



> Jeremy: Friedrich Nietzsche? We can't burn Friedrich Nietzsche! He was the most important thinker of the 19th century!
> Elsa: Please! Nietzsche was a chauvinist pig who was in love with his sister.
> Jeremy: He was not a chauvinist pig!
> Elsa: But he was in love with his sister!



Now the human plot was an atrocity and the "thrown in" teen romance was just pitiful. It just made rooting for the weather that much easier


----------



## Poimen (Mar 7, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> The Day After Tomorrow was a hilarious movie. I enjoyed it by rooting for the weather against the truly silly human characters.
> 
> Now the human plot was an atrocity and the "thrown in" teen romance was just pitiful. It just made rooting for the weather that much easier



Okay, now I _really_ want to watch this movie!


----------



## JohnV (Mar 7, 2007)

No, you don't Daniel. They burn books in that movie.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 7, 2007)

JohnV said:


> No, you don't Daniel. They burn books in that movie.


Even more reason to root for the weather


----------



## JohnV (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I'm on Daniel's side. I want to try running water down our ski slopes to see if downhill water skiing will work.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe in climate change not political global warming. I believe that the poles are shifting, and the sun is getting hotter. I believe man has an eefect but not nearly as big as Al Gore makes it out to be. I think men especially us Christians have a Bibilical responsibility to take care of this earth that God gave us. Which is a challenge indeed. I dont have all the answers - I did not invent the internet


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 8, 2007)

My point is, if we are going to speak out against Global Warming, we may want to get the facts straight before we dive into the unnaturally warm water.

I don’t think we are refuting Global Warming by citing how cold it is in certain parts of the world. The headlines seem funny, but from that side’s point-of-view, we probably just look stupid while displaying how unknowledgeable we are on their position.


----------



## govols (Mar 8, 2007)

Get about 100 dairy cows and the emission from them ought to warm up things up a bit.

Just be careful where you step.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Actually I believe that Global Warming advocates admit to a scientific paradox where Global Warming causes severe cold.



Ahh...so no matter what happens then, their theory is supported? 



> I believe in climate change not political global warming.



From what I've read (and I'm definitely not an authority on the issue), the Earth has _always_ gone through cycles of warm, cold, warm, cold, warm, cold...at least since the time of the flood. 



> I think men especially us Christians have a Biblical responsibility to take care of this earth that God gave us.



 I agree! As stewards of God's creation, Christians, of all men, in my opinion, should be most concerned with what God has given us.



> My point is, if we are going to speak out against Global Warming, we may want to get the facts straight before we dive into the unnaturally warm water...but from that side’s point-of-view, we probably just look stupid while displaying how unknowledgeable we are on their position.



I agree. But just as we need to get all of the facts before dismissing something as off the wall, so also do we need to get all of the facts before declaring a global crisis. Those in support of man-made global warming, though, are doing just that. Neither side of the issue has the complete unbiased scoop.


----------



## govols (Mar 8, 2007)

The tide is about to swing the other way against global warming (man causal).

NASA and others will be providing quite a bit of info about the Martian poles experiencing melting of the ice. Not too many people driving SUVs living there. Or cows for that matter, either.

The sun is hotter and more solar flare activity.

Don't get me wrong, I try to recycle and use food scraps in my garden, etc.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 8, 2007)

JohnV said:


> No, you don't Daniel. They burn books in that movie.



What? Like _The Da Vinci Code_ and _The God Delusion_? Let 'em burn!


----------



## Poimen (Mar 8, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> My point is, if we are going to speak out against Global Warming, we may want to get the facts straight before we dive into the unnaturally warm water.
> 
> I don’t think we are refuting Global Warming by citing how cold it is in certain parts of the world. The headlines seem funny, but from that side’s point-of-view, we probably just look stupid while displaying how unknowledgeable we are on their position.



Well I guess I could have put this in the entertainment/humor section...

I don't think one refutes global warming by talking about cold conditions either. It is just an ironic anecdote...

For a serious critique of the ideology, take a look at:

http://epw.senate.gov/speechitem.cfm?party=rep&id=263759


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2007)

You don't hear much about this in the media, but there is no general consensus among scientists/authorities on the cause of global warming. To be sure, scientists are not disputing that global warming is taking place. What actually is dividing the scientific community is, are we humans the cause of it, or are we in another warm cycle that the Earth goes through due to natural causes?

Here's a link to a partial list of scientists who have serious reservations about humans being the cause for this cycle of global warming we are experiencing. Scroll down to number 112, it is an Excel file. Here


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 8, 2007)

While refuting global warming anecdotally on the PB is perhaps unscientific, I find Gore's manipulation of data in "An Inconvenient Truth" to be equally as ludicrous (not to mention the whole bit about "if I had become president, things would have been different by now!")

Those advocates of "Sound Science" always seem to fall down at regular intervals because, well, there are always new discoveries. Remember, it was 'sound science' that thought that grinding up beef brains and spinal cords and feeding them to cows (who are rumninants, by the way, and should be eating grass in the first place - any farmer without a PhD can tell you that) was a great protein supplement. And we now see the dawn of mad cow disease. Population estimates were off the charts for the new millennium in the 50's and 60's but there are now cries in the scientific community that depopulation is the new coming reality. Eggs are bad for you. Now they're good. It's like watching the folks in Dante's Inferno attached to the flags and being pulled all over hell's half acre by their theories and discoveries.

I'm not for living in a cave and letting the sunlight heal my broken leg (some scientific applications _are_ indeed beneficial) BUT when it comes to projections of future happenings, science is in many cases not so far removed from the 'seers' of yesteryear.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 9, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> While refuting global warming anecdotally on the PB is perhaps unscientific, I find Gore's manipulation of data in "An Inconvenient Truth" to be equally as ludicrous (not to mention the whole bit about "if I had become president, things would have been different by now!")
> 
> Those advocates of "Sound Science" always seem to fall down at regular intervals because, well, there are always new discoveries. Remember, it was 'sound science' that thought that grinding up beef brains and spinal cords and feeding them to cows (who are rumninants, by the way, and should be eating grass in the first place - any farmer without a PhD can tell you that) was a great protein supplement. And we now see the dawn of mad cow disease. Population estimates were off the charts for the new millennium in the 50's and 60's but there are now cries in the scientific community that depopulation is the new coming reality. Eggs are bad for you. Now they're good. It's like watching the folks in Dante's Inferno attached to the flags and being pulled all over hell's half acre by their theories and discoveries.
> 
> I'm not for living in a cave and letting the sunlight heal my broken leg (some scientific applications _are_ indeed beneficial) BUT when it comes to projections of future happenings, science is in many cases not so far removed from the 'seers' of yesteryear.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 9, 2007)

I think that the idea was to poke fun at the fact that "inconvenient truth" and "global warming/climate change" are politically tied together now. Something like "straight" and "homophobic" are now politically tied together as synonomous. It takes the initiative away from the moral argument against homosexuality. In the same way, "inconvenient truth" tries to take away the intiative of the overwhelming inconvenient truths that the moral change might have more to do with weather-related disasters than any other single cause. 

Not that those other causes aren't causes too. For man's lust for power and wealth are behind the unchecked abundance of smoke stacks. All that pollution surely must have some effect on the climate. But God's curse upon our industrious efforts, due to our unchecked moral decline, would be a more likely explanation. 

There are quite a few "inconvenient truths" that we could mention, whether we do so tongue-in-cheek or tongue-in-check.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 9, 2007)

I think the promises of Gen. 9 should destroy any fear of ours regarding global destruction from global warming. God has promised to preserve the world until Christ returns again. That's not an excuse to be careless with the environment. But this should keep us more sober in our judgements and not panic stricken. There will always be regular seasons, always a time for harvest, etc. So let God's promise of preservation comfort you. Al Gore and the deep ecology movements don't have these promises and therefore are flittering about trying to save something which God is already taking care of.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 9, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I think the promises of Gen. 9 should destroy any fear of ours regarding global destruction from global warming. God has promised to preserve the world until Christ returns again. That's not an excuse to be careless with the environment. But this should keep us more sober in our judgements and not panic stricken. There will always be regular seasons, always a time for harvest, etc. So let God's promise of preservation comfort you. Al Gore and the deep ecology movements don't have these promises and therefore are flittering about trying to save something which God is already taking care of.



For the main I agree but they do have these promises:

Genesis 8:20-22 "Then Noah built an altar to the LORD and took some of every clean animal and some of every clean bird and offered burnt offerings on the altar. And when the LORD smelled the pleasing aroma, the LORD said in his heart, "I will never again curse the ground _because of man_, for the intention of man's heart is evil from his youth. Neither will I ever again strike down every living creature as I have done. While the earth remains, seedtime and harvest, cold and heat, summer and winter, day and night, shall not cease." 

They may be ignorant of the truth but God has promised these things to all creatures.


----------



## tewilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Poimen said:


> I am living in central Alberta. It has been nothing but cold and snow since I arrived about two months ago. Does anyone have any idea as to how I could fix global warming?
> 
> Seriously, this is the most snow and cold weather in years (as far as the locals are concerned).



I am reminded of hearing the former Dean of the College of Liberal Arts at the university where I work explaining to some students that the reason we are having so much hot weather was that daylight savings time was starting too early in the year. So, with the earlier date for daylight savings start in the US this year, warmer weather for North American is on its way.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 9, 2007)

tewilder said:


> I am reminded of hearing the former Dean of the College of Liberal Arts at the university where I work explaining to some students that the reason we are having so much hot weather was that daylight savings time was starting too early in the year. So, with the earlier date for daylight savings start in the US this year, warmer weather for North American is on its way.



 

Wow, what in the world does Daylight Savings time have to do with warmer weather? That's fairly bizarre, to say the least.


----------



## tewilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Wow, what in the world does Daylight Savings time have to do with warmer weather? That's fairly bizarre, to say the least.



That guy used go around saying that there are no right answers, only right questions, so no one ought to be concerned what was being taught in the classrooms. He got pushed out of the university into early retirement. Last time I saw him he was sitting in a bus, loudly complaining to another old doofus that he would never forgive the university for the way they treated him.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 9, 2007)

tewilder said:


> That guy used go around saying that there are no right answers, only right questions, so no one ought to be concerned what was being taught in the classrooms. He got pushed out of the university into early retirement. Last time I saw him he was sitting in a bus, loudly complaining to another old doofus that he would never forgive the university for the way they treated him.



 Ahh.. the humor of man's stupidity.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 9, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Ahh.. the humor of man's stupidity.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.


----------

